# Diesel Fuel Filter Change



## EwOkIE (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone got a how to, for changing a diesel fuel filter on a Fiat Ducato 1.9 TD (1993-4)

Thanks, I have the filter and someone says I need to bleed it ???


----------



## veedubmatt (Mar 5, 2012)

if you search on youtube that might help you out
Lots of how to's


----------



## maingate (Mar 5, 2012)

If it is the filter bowl type, fill it up with diesel before refitting. This will get rid of a lot of air and make it quicker and easier to bleed.


----------



## gaffer (Mar 5, 2012)

*filter change*

Again if its the same as my boxer simuler engine. Metal canister type filter. I uncliped the feul pipes they just unclip.Unplug the electrical block. Then take thr whole filter housing off the van just undo two nuts. Then undo the bolt going trough the filter housing filter will come out clean all parts put the new  filter back in with the new "0" rings
Put back on the van replace pipes and electric block. idid not have to bleed mine. just started it up kept it running for a few minutes hope this helps i am not the best explianing on here it sounds complicted but its quite easy


----------



## EwOkIE (Mar 5, 2012)

Filter is a WK842 which looks the same as the above if it helps..


----------



## Mennock Raz (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re Filter Change*

Hello,

Just done the fuel filter on my ducato 2.5D, relatively easy job just a pain in **** getting the air out. 

Depending on which system you have (i think theres 3 different types) the most common one is the with the small push button hand pump on the top and centre bolt going down through the top housing... through the filter finally through the bottom reservoir... if its this type disconnect electric plug at the base undo centre bolt drain of the fuel, fit new filter with the 2 o rings, undo bleed nipple (bleed pipe connected) next to the small hand pump, and push this hand pump until you have fuel running through bleed pipe this button becomes hard to press once air has come through and retighten bleed nipple. You may be lucky and just be able to start the engine by cracking it over a few times... should this not happen as like my one !! you will need to remove the air from the injection pump, this can be a pain as its difficult to get to the the bleed screw on the pump. Easiest way is to undo the injector pipe going into the each injector (above the glow plugs), slightly undo the union on the pipe get some one to turn the engine over and fuel will come through to that injector re-tighten the union an repeat this on each injector... (4 to do ) this will remove all the air from the filter and the pump.

Sounds worse but its a simple job.

Hope this helps .... should have the other types cant really help but there not much different.   
D


----------



## gaffer (Mar 5, 2012)

EwOkIE said:


> View attachment 4642
> 
> Filter is a WK842 which looks the same as the above if it helps..



Different filter to mine so ignore my way.But yours look easier just screw on but now if you will need to bleed


----------



## EwOkIE (Mar 6, 2012)

No probs..thats one task out the way

All I did was clamp the pipe going to the engine from filter (fuel pump)
Unscrew the bottom attachment (not fully as diesel will spill out)
Then unscrew the full unit... as the canister will have diesel in it

Put a jar underneath it to save the diesel then unscrewed the bottom attachment (pour all disel into the jar)
Making sure its a clean jar of course...

Screw in the bottom attachment
Then pour the diesel with a little extra added injector cleaner into the filter and tighten up...sorted :banana:


----------



## drew857 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Spot On.*

Make sure filter is full and when you start up, keep foot flat to the floor until running smooth. This usually does the trick even on older vehicles.


----------

